# récupérer les sonneries de mon iphone sur itunes



## darkrockside (7 Juillet 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un problème de récupération des sonneries que j'ai acheté sur mon iPhone par le biais d'iTunes.

En effet je n'arrive pas à récupérer ces sonneries sur mon pc avec iTunes.

Lorsque je lui demande de récupérer mes achats fait sur mon iPhone, il me récupère bien les nouvelles applications qui n'aurait pas été transférées mais il ne me récupère pas mes 3 sonneries que je possède sur mon iPhone.

Parce que j'ai quelques petits soucis avec mon iPhone je voulais faire une remise à zéro de celui ci mais je ne peux pas tant que je n'ai pas récupéré ces sonneries sous peine de les perdre.

Si quelqu'un connait la solution elle serait la bienvenue, merci d'avance


----------



## Gwen (10 Juillet 2013)

Peut-être essayer de les charger dans iTunes via le store. En haut à droite, tu as un lien permettant de télécharger tes précédents achats. Là, tu as peut-être une partie Sonnerie. Perso, je ne l'ai pas, mais je n'ai jamais acheté de sonneries.

À tester.


----------



## darkrockside (14 Juillet 2013)

Bonsoir,

Malheureusement j'ai déjà essayé cette solution et les sonneries n'apparaissent pas dans cette liste.

J'ai de même essayé de contacter l'assistance qui je dois dire est sacrément réactive mais çà n'a rien donné non plus, il m'ont restauré un des achats sur mon iphone (les deux autres n'existant plus) mais je ne peux pas le transférer non plus sur iTunes sur mon pc


----------



## Pikachoux (5 Septembre 2013)

tu ne peux les récupérer que via Itunes sur ton téléphone. il n'y a que par iOS que tu pourras les avoir.


----------



## pickwick (8 Octobre 2014)

oui mais comment fait-on actuellement pour les récupérer, je n'en trouve plus trace sur itunes !!


----------

